# please help - what would you do?



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi there,

I have started bleeding this morning 7 days after transfer of 5 day blasts after our 5th attempt at ivf with icsi due to mf (number 2 resulting in dd) & 1 x FET  (resulting in a chemical)  I know it's a bfn

Our last 2 attempts have been with blasts, I have good FSH 8 ish & always a good response (tendency to hyper stim but no cyst issues) to drugs with lots of eggs, fertilisation rates & good embryo quality.  I was diagnosed about 5 years ago with mild endo, so before our bfn in '07 I convinced nhs to give me a lap & hysto & laser any endo away, it wasn't necessary as all endo had cleared, no polys, fibroids or anything else found

I am concerned that there may be immune issues or problems with progesterone, my clinic (nhs) are not interested in immune testing & said I don't need extra progesterone, they seem to think that because we had success with dd its 'just one of those things' I was dubious before this last attempt but now I am convinced something is wrong particularly as I had an implantation bleed this time 2 days after the transfer of our 5 day blasts  

I know that everyone says you can't read too much into symptoms but having done this now so many times I am utterly convinced my embies stay until around day 10 or 11dpec & then something happens & I bleed 2 or 3 days later, I just know it I can feel my hormones draining away. 

We are heartbroken.

Can anyone please tell me  what my progesterone levels should be? & what point during my cycle I should get tested?  Would there be any merit in getting tested now to see if this is an issue?

Also, I'm interested to know what others in our situation would do?

Have another go & just hope we get lucky?
Have another go but insist on added support such as gestone?
Go down the whole chicago test route (though I'm not sure we can afford this & to be honest I'm very daunted as know very little about it)

We can't stop just yet

finally, the difference with dd was acupuncture, do you think that this could have been our magic bullet?  who knows eh?  Just desperate for the answers no-one can give I suppose 



Thanks for taking the time to read this & I'd be so interested in your opinion

     to everyone


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi I am so sorry you are bleeding, I hope it is nothing but I guess time will tell. I have had 6 cycles and couldn't tell any difference on the pregnant one. I was on gestone so no bleeding whatever.

I had 3 cycle all gave a chemical pregnancy then on number 4 had ivig for imune issues(not proved) and got my twins.

We have had 2 cycles since with all the same meds and both chem pregnancies again. I have been told by 4 respected specialists that there is no proof that the imune issues are relevant and that the chicago tests are contraversial( mine showed border line on some things a positive result on some and totally normal on the rest. I have also been told that all the drugs they give you are really quite dangerous.

I thought we had the answer with number  4 but obviously we didn't. I guess if I was you I would get some opinions of DR's who are well respected in this area and do some research and see how you feel. 

We are doing a Donar Egg cycle at the moment and have been told I can't have any of the extra meds I had before. I have to say I am somewhat nervous about it all but the clinic have a 60% sucess rate so I guess they know what they are doing.

don't give up hope it has worked for you in the past and it can again. take care.


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks so much for your reply


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jojo

I am so sorry to hear you are feeling heartbroken at the moment but hopefully as Skirtgirl says I hope its nothing to worry about, I also had dd on my second attempt at ICSI and I had a bleed at 6 weeks, I thought it was all over but the pregnancy continued and unfortunately so did the bleeding, I was diagnosed with placenta previa which meant frequent trips to the hospital for bleeding and whilst it was scary at the time I did give birth to a beautiful little girl.  If however, things do not work out this time I can totally empathise with you, I had ICSI this summer, 2 blasts transferred and my BFP was shortlived I started bleeding at 5 weeks. I was totally devasted and as much as I would love another child I cannot put myself through anymore heartache (or expense) we have called our fertility journey to an end.  Although we also had male factor, I do feel that maybe I had some hormone or immune issues as well, we always had perfect eggs and a good lot of embryos each time but I always seem to have problems keeping them when they are put back, again our clinic doesnt really seem to be interested so right now we have given up on tx but are hoping for a miracle.

I really hope things will be ok for you.

Cath x


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

skirtgirl & tiger, thanks so much for your detailed & considered replies, it means so much when you're so dispairing.

To my complete & utter astonishment my bleeding stopped today I tested & got a bfp.  So much for 'I know my body' eh, but, if this beanie/s sticks around I am quite happy to wear egg all over my face!!  I daren't move off the sofa & am terrified the bleeding will come back but for now am cautiously thrilled.

jojo x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats great news - take it easy and hopefully you will have a healthy 8 months

Cath x


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!

What fantastic news. I am so pleased for you, you give us all hope.

I hope you have a healthy 8 months and get a lovely bub at the end(or maybe 2??)


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks so much, i feel like a bloomin one woman soap opera at the mo!!


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

But a raelly happy one though


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Awwwww congrats!  I had a good feeling for you.  I had bleeding before and after BFP, it lasted until 13 weeks but all was well.  

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Marie xxx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

congrats hun on your BFP.  Hope your ok and take it easy xx


----------

